
Am I Too Old to Be Successful? - TheSpine
https://medium.com/swlh/am-i-too-old-to-be-successful-1a9013a5de43
======
strikelaserclaw
You are going to get older anyways, it's better to get older trying to achieve
goals, and failing (in the process learning and becoming a better version of
you), then just sitting around feeling sad for yourself. I would also not
spend time looking at the current state of the world for validation, there are
those who achieve contrary to expectations and normalize it, and then there
are those who look at the status quo and decide that they just can't do it. I
suggest everyone try to be the former and not the latter.

------
HNLurker2
Biased blogpost looking for evidence to support his main idea. Basically
arguing over the definition is losing the point, which this article is doing?

